# Slackware will not boot under VMWare



## 3870x2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Slackware version 14.0, VMWare 5.0.0

Just installed Slackware (for the second time) and am not able to boot, all I get is 'operating system not found'.  It seems like it is not setting up the boot record, or atleast not one that is compatible with VMWare.  I wonder if they expect that you are going to install LILO or GRUB.

This VM is being ran on an XP workstation.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2012)

You cant boot Linux without a bootloader (GRUB). The normal installaiton should take care of it though


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 8, 2012)

VMWare usually takes care of booting just fine.

I have CentOS, Fedora, and Ubuntu running right now.  They all booted up fine.

I know traditionally you require a bootloader, though I have never ran into that problem with VMWare.

This is the first Linux installation that was not automatically detected under VMWare.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2012)

No real experience with this stuff as yet, though coincidentally I am just about to start for professional education/training purposes (once I get a new main rig and can dedicate my present one to a "home lab"). But if those other flavors of Linux boot fine this is definitely strange.

Oh and here's a subreddit you will probably dig:

reddit.com/r/homelab


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ill check out that reddit.

Slackware is a pretty oldschool kind of linux that fancies the hard, old way of doing things, and I think that is what is getting in the way of my install.  I did quite a bit of googling the issue with no resolve.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah...though is this the new SW 14 that just came out? Maybe not, I'm thinking...

Another good subreddit:

/r/sysadmin


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2012)

I found these:

[yt]-w4i9t6W4ds[/yt]


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help.  I found the problem I believe but still no resolution.

The users install is going smooth.  Mine threw some errors about mkpkg and some input/output errors, but continued as if the job was complete.  There might be something wrong with my slackware


----------

